# كيف يتمكن الهاكر للدخول الى جهازك



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع .. 

كثير ناس سئلوا عن الهكر و طريقة الحماية منه 

وفي هذا الموضوع ساجيب للناس اللي بيسالوا عن كيفية الاختراق 

و طبعا بعنوان .. 

*كيف يتمكن الهاكر من الدخول إلى جهازك ؟ 
*
*عندما يتعرض جهاز الكمبيوتر للإصابة بملف التجسس وهو ( الباتش أو التروجان ) فإنه على الفور يقوم بفتح بورت ( port ) أو منفذ داخل جهازك فيستطيع كل من لديه برنامج تجسس أن يقتحم جهازك من خلال هذا الملف الذي يقوم بفتح منطقة أشبه بالنافذة السرية التي يدخل منها اللصوص وهم الهاكرز !!*
*كيف يتمكن الهاكر من الدخول إلى جهاز كمبيوتر بعينه ؟ *
*لا يستطيع الهاكر أن يخترق جهاز كمبيوتر بعينه إلا إذا توافرت عدة شروط أساسية وهي : *

*1- إذا كان هذا الكمبيوتر يحوي ملف التجسس ( الباتش ) . *

*2- إذا كان الهاكر يعرف رقم الآي بي أدرس الخاص بهذا الشخص ..*

*وطبعاً لابد من وجود الشروط الأخرى وهي اتصال الضحية بالإنترنت ومعرفة الهاكر بكيفية استخدام برنامج التجسس والاختراق من خلاله ! *

*بمعنى آخر إذا كان جهاز الكمبيوتر سليماً ولا يحوي أي ملفات باتش فمن المستحيل أن يدخل عليه أي هاكر عادي حتى لو كان يعرف رقم الآي بي أدرس ما عدا المحترفين فقط وهم قادرون على الدخول بأية طريقة وتحت أي مانع ولديهم طرقهم السرية في الولوج إلى مختلف الأنظمة !! *

*وإذا كان الهاكر لا يعرف رقم الآي بي أدرس الخاص بك فإنه لن يستطيع الدخول إلى جهازك حتى لو كان جهازك يحوي ملف الباتش ! *

*و اتمنى الان عرفتوا كيف يتم اختراق الاجهزة *​


----------



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

كيف يصاب جهازك بملف الباتش أو التروجان أو حتى الفيروسات ؟ 


*الطريقة الأولى : *
*أن يصلك ملف التجسس من خلال شخص عبر المحادثة أو ( الشات ) وهي أن يرسل أحد الهاكر لك صورة أو ملف يحتوي على الباتش أو التروجان ! *
*ولابد أن تعلم صديقي العزيز أنه بإمكان الهاكر أن يغرز الباتش في صورة أو ملف فلا تستطيع معرفته إلا باستخدام برنامج كشف الباتش أو الفيروسات حيث تشاهد الصورة أو الملف بشكل طبيعي ولا تعلم أنه يحتوي على باتش أو فيروس ربما يجعل جهازك عبارة عن شوارع يدخلها الهاكر والمتطفلون ! *

*الطريقة الثانية : *

*أن يصلك الباتش من خلال رسالة عبر البريد الإلكتروني لا تعلم مصدر الرسالة ولا تعلم ماهية الشخص المرسل فتقوم بتنزيل الملف المرفق مع الرسالة ومن ثم فتحه وأنت لا تعلم أنه سيجعل الجميع يدخلون إلى جهازك ويتطفلون عليك .. *

*الطريقة الثالثة : *

*إنزال برامج أو ملفات من مواقع مشبوهة مثل المواقع الجنسية أو المواقع التي تساعد على تعليم التجسس !*​
*الطريقة الرابعة : *

*الدخول إلى مواقع مشبوهة مثل المواقع الجنسية حيث أنه بمجرد دخولك إلى الموقع فإنه يتم تنزيل الملف في جهازك بواسطة كوكيز لا تدري عنها !! *
*حيث يقوم أصحاب مثل هذه المواقع بتفخيخ الصفحات فعندما يرغب أحد الزوار في الدخول إلى هذه الصفحات تقوم صفحات الموقع بإصدار أمر بتنزيل ملف التجسس في جهازك ! *​​


----------



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

ما هي أهم الاحتياطات التي يجب اتخاذها للحماية من الهاكرز ؟ 


*1- استخدم أحدث برامج الحماية من الهاكرز والفيروسات وقم بعمل مسح دوري وشامل على جهازك في فترات متقاربة خصوصاً إذا كنت ممكن يستخدمون الإنترنت بشكل يومي .. *
*2- لا تدخل إلى المواقع المشبوهة مثل المواقع التي تعلم التجسس والمواقع التي تحارب الحكومات أو المواقع التي تحوي أفلاماً وصوراً خليعة لأن الهاكرز يستخدمون أمثال هذه المواقع في إدخال ملفات التجسس إلى الضحايا حيث يتم تنصيب ملف التجسس ( الباتش ) تلقائياً في الجهاز بمجرد دخول الشخص إلى الموقع !! *

*3- عدم فتح أي رسالة إلكترونية من مصدر مجهول لأن الهاكرز يستخدمون رسائل البريد الإلكتروني لإرسال ملفات التجسس إلى الضحايا . *

*4- عدم استقبال أية ملفات أثناء ( الشات ) من أشخاص غير موثوق بهم وخاصة إذا كانت هذه الملفات تحمل امتداد (exe) مثل (love.exe) أو أن تكون ملفات من ذوي الامتدادين مثل (holiness.pif.jpg) وتكون أمثال هذه الملفات عبارة عن برامج تزرع ملفات التجسس في جهازك فيستطيع الهاكرز بواسطتها من الدخول على جهازك وتسبيب الأذى والمشاكل لك .. *

*5- عدم الاحتفاظ بأية معلومات شخصية فى داخل جهازك كالرسائل الخاصة أو الصور الفوتوغرافية أو الملفات المهمة وغيرها من معلومات بنكية مثل أرقام الحسابات أو البطاقات الائتمانية .. *

*6- قم بوضع أرقام سرية على ملفاتك المهمة حيث لا يستطيع فتحها سوى من يعرف الرقم السري فقط وهو أنت . *

*7- حاول قدر الإمكان أن يكون لك عدد معين من الأصدقاء عبر الإنترنت وتوخى فيهم الصدق والأمانة والأخلاق . *

*8- حاول دائماً تغيير كلمة السر بصورة دورية فهي قابلة للاختراق. *

*9- تأكد من رفع سلك التوصيل بالإنترنت بعد الإنتهاء من استخدام الإنترنت. *

*10- لا تقم بإستلام أي ملف وتحميله على القرص الصلب في جهازك الشخصي إن لم تكن متأكدا من مصدره. *

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدااااا

شكرا ليكم
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

معلومات هامه جدا 
شكرا على المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الروح النارى (5 مايو 2010)

holiness قال:


> *ما هي أهم الاحتياطات التي يجب اتخاذها للحماية من الهاكرز ؟*
> ​


 

*شـــــــكرااا ليك*

*أخى *** holiness *****

*أكثر من رااائع*

*معلومات قيمة جداااا*

* سلام المسيح معاك*​


----------



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

> شكرا ليكم


 
شكرا على مرورك منور الموضوع 

واي سؤال انا جاهز في خدمة اولاد المسيح


----------



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

> معلومات هامه جدا
> شكرا على المعلومات
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
و ربي يبارك بيك


----------



## holiness (5 مايو 2010)

> *شـــــــكرااا ليك
> 
> أخى *** holiness *****
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك على المرور منور الموضوع .. 

احنا في خدمة اولاد الملك


----------



## mero_engel (5 مايو 2010)

معلومات جميله ومهمه فعلا 
طب وايه افضل للكشف عن ملفات التجسس؟


----------



## holiness (7 مايو 2010)

> معلومات جميله ومهمه فعلا
> طب وايه افضل للكشف عن ملفات التجسس؟


 
في برنامج انتي تروجان و هو مجاني وهو ممتاز 

و ايضا برنامج نورتن 360 برنامج ممتاز


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 مايو 2010)

*معلومات هامه جدا 
شكرا على المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## christin (7 مايو 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات المهمه
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مايو 2010)

انا بستخدم avg سيكورتى

برضه لازم انزل برنامج انتى تروجان ؟


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

*الف شكر 


ربنا يباركك


+++*​


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2010)

*موضوغ جميل جدا*
*شكرا لتعبك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## holiness (8 مايو 2010)

> انا بستخدم avg سيكورتى
> 
> برضه لازم انزل برنامج انتى تروجان ؟


 
هل تستخدم free avg !! 
هل مجاني ام مدفوع ؟؟ 
وهل هو عادي ام انترنت سكيورتي ؟؟ 

لكن الاغلب برامج الحماية يختصون فقط في  spam or viruses و harmful sites
ال AVG Internet Security 9.0 برنامج ممتاز بصراحة لو كان مدفوع الثمن ولكنه في نفس الوقت لا يحميك من ملفات التجسس لاني جربته على جهازي 
جميع برامج الحماية لا تدعم الانتي تروجان الا Norton 360
بنصحك تنزل برنامج انتي تروجان او تشتري نورتن طبعا اذا كان جهازك بيستحمل نورتن


----------



## holiness (8 مايو 2010)

> *الف شكر
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ...


و يباركك


----------



## holiness (8 مايو 2010)

> *موضوغ جميل جدا
> شكرا لتعبك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


 
ربنا يبارك فيك و في خدمتك عزيزي و شكرا لمرورك


----------



## holiness (8 مايو 2010)

زوروا الموضوع ده  عشان هو مهم 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133929


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

holiness قال:


> هل تستخدم free avg !!
> هل مجاني ام مدفوع ؟؟
> وهل هو عادي ام انترنت سكيورتي ؟؟
> 
> ...



نورتن ولا كاسبر اللى اعرفه ان نورتن بقى مش حلو فى المجال الافضل حاليا الكاسبرسكى

ونزلت برنامج انتى تروجان بس للاسف مش مجانى طالب سيريل ومش لاقيله سريل بنزله كراك  الانتى فيرس بيضرب الكراك


----------



## sameh7610 (8 مايو 2010)

*معلومات مهمة


ميرسى ليك اوووووووووى​*


----------

